# Who's Blowing Snow?



## ss20 (Mar 1, 2021)

As much crap as Windham gets they're announcing they're gonna make snow tonight through Wednesday AM on quite a few trails.  That's impressive.  Nothing about Killington making snow which is pretty lame by their standards.  Maybe I hit Windham Wednesday as it's supposed to be near 40 degrees and there should be a few trails resurfaced and some others with snowmaking bumps.   Doesn't sound like a bad day trip.  

Anyone else making snow out there?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm gonna say...

crickets?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2021)

I think I saw something about Montage firing up the guns!

Meanwhile in the Mad River Valley, Mother Nature has fired up her snowguns. Dumping here now...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2021)

Less than typically would be in early March this year is my guess...

And my hunch is that those who do, will have a '21-'22 pass offering announcement dropping later this week...


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 1, 2021)

I hope K Mart starts blowing snow again soon on Super Star! I want May spring skiing please and thank you


----------



## John9 (Mar 1, 2021)

Camelback is blowing now, can see on the Web cam. They also have the next season pass deal for March as Dr Jeff pointed.out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2021)

ss20 said:


> As much crap as Windham gets they're announcing they're gonna make snow tonight through Wednesday AM on quite a few trails.  That's impressive.  Nothing about Killington making snow which is pretty lame by their standards.  Maybe I hit Windham Wednesday as it's supposed to be near 40 degrees and there should be a few trails resurfaced and some others with snowmaking bumps.   Doesn't sound like a bad day trip.
> 
> Anyone else making snow out there?


Greek is


----------



## Mt_Wawasee (Mar 2, 2021)

Blue Mt in PA is blowing snow when I checked webcams 3/2 @ 05:30


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 2, 2021)

Vail owned Roundtop and Whitetail are in Southcentrsl PA.   These resorts rarely blow after 3/1 as electric contracts stop at the end of February.  

I've been told base is still deep so this is sort of a head scratcher.  I was also told that reservations have been opened until 3/21 which is a week longer than they have been showing all season.

I'm out of the game for the PA season.  Might try to go somewhere north in April


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 2, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Vail owned Roundtop and Whitetail are in Southcentrsl PA.   These resorts rarely blow after 3/1 as electric contracts stop at the end of February.
> 
> I've been told base is still deep so this is sort of a head scratcher.  I was also told that reservations have been opened until 3/21 which is a week longer than they have been showing all season.
> 
> I'm out of the game for the PA season.  Might try to go somewhere north in April


RT was great spring conditions on every trail Sat afternoon with no bare spots anywhere


----------



## slatham (Mar 2, 2021)

Other than base building for May skiing and beyond I doubt anyone north of I90 will make snow. Its March, good base, cold, Covid, etc. etc.


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 2, 2021)

I was at Catamount on Saturday (busy that day despite the fog and drizzle) and the guns were hooked up on that main trail under the summit quad. Guy I rode the lift with remarked that they hadn't been connected when he skied there the weekend before, which suggested either they had blown snow the previous week (but we both doubted it really got cold enough for that) or had plans to make some again soon.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2021)

not sure how much snowmaking costs vs how much they stand to gain vs how much theyve lost on ancillary services this year, so just conjecture, but maybe all these more southern places blowing snow have a stronger interest in keeping their seasons going to get more lift ticket money in to offset the loss in food and beverage and etc.


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 2, 2021)

ss20 said:


> As much crap as Windham gets they're announcing they're gonna make snow tonight through Wednesday AM on quite a few trails.  That's impressive.  Nothing about Killington making snow which is pretty lame by their standards.  Maybe I hit Windham Wednesday as it's supposed to be near 40 degrees and there should be a few trails resurfaced and some others with snowmaking bumps.   Doesn't sound like a bad day trip.
> 
> Anyone else making snow out there?


Killington has a solid base down and temps are not conducive to making snow.  They've also been making snow pretty regularly, so they are ahead of the curve.  There will be plenty of snow for the great spring skiing there.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2021)

temps are again conducive to making snow at least until about march 10. i wouldn't be surprised to see K turn it on this week.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2021)

jay peak says they are going to start blowing snow again tonight after the 50+ mph winds die down.


----------



## skiur (Mar 2, 2021)

I think K is done, there is enough snow on supe to make it to around mother's day if we have average spring temps.  Hoses have been taken away from the tower guns on supe so I highly doubt they are making anymore snow.  0 degrees and they aren't blowing right now so I'd say what I see is what I got.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2021)

skiur said:


> I think K is done, there is enough snow on supe to make it to around mother's day if we have average spring temps.  Hoses have been taken away from the tower guns on supe so I highly doubt they are making anymore snow.  0 degrees and they aren't blowing right now so I'd say what I see is what I got.


well a little windy to be blowing snow right now


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2021)

not saying you are wrong. but it is reasonable to not blow today when its wild cold and windy.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 2, 2021)

skiur said:


> I think K is done, there is enough snow on supe to make it to around mother's day if we have average spring temps.  Hoses have been taken away from the tower guns on supe so I highly doubt they are making anymore snow.  0 degrees and they aren't blowing right now so I'd say what I see is what I got.



There were rumors from @Newpylong that they were going to try to get one more session on Superstar once temps got in the single digits (which they did last night and they didn't blow...but understandable due to the wind).  It also very well could've been too cold.  It was well into the negatives up there last night... once you get that low there's concerns about frozen pipes and frostbitten snowmakers.


----------



## skiur (Mar 2, 2021)

If they were planning to blow again why would they have removed the hoses that had been there all year?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 2, 2021)

skiur said:


> If they were planning to blow again why would they have removed the hoses that had been there all year?



I did not know about that I have not been up in a couple weeks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm hoping Bretton Woods has the guns on today for Attitash and Wildcat


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 2, 2021)

skiur said:


> If they were planning to blow again why would they have removed the hoses that had been there all year?


To use elsewhere?  Word on the street is they were in place Sunday when a friend was there.  Did they just move them yesterday?  Even if there were no plans to blow more snow I think it unlikely that they would tear down for the season so early, but we will see.  I'm betting on more snowmaking as although there is plenty of snow on Superstar, it is not as much as they usually have built up for the spring season.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 2, 2021)

I saw parking reservations on the K website are available on weekends until May 15/16th.  I don't think anyone is expecting June this year, but May 16th would still be very respectable.  But they would almost certainly need to blow again to make that date unless we have a very cold spring, based on the depth I see on Superstar.


----------



## machski (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm at work and not up, but told Sunday River had the snowflake factory charging the system for when winds died down early today only to have the entire area blackout.  If they really were charging the system, now they get to scramble to try and drain the water lines before they burst pipes.  Sure did seem like they were prepping for one more round a week ago, when they dug out the hoses on White Heat and reset guns.  They already emailed passholders that next years passes drop late this week.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2021)

Catamount Snowmakers are taking advantage of the cold March weather adding new snow across the mountain!


----------



## RichT (Mar 2, 2021)

I heard about Windham........with the wind that's been blowing all night and day I had to drive over there to see. Yep they're blowing snow............ right into the woods!


----------



## skiur (Mar 2, 2021)

No hoses on supe was yesterday.  K is done blowing.  Don't get me wrong, there is a ton of snow on supe but not as much as there has been the last 5 years.  They will make it to mid may with what they have.


keyser soze said:


> To use elsewhere?  Word on the street is they were in place Sunday when a friend was there.  Did they just move them yesterday?  Even if there were no plans to blow more snow I think it unlikely that they would tear down for the season so early, but we will see.  I'm betting on more snowmaking as although there is plenty of snow on Superstar, it is not as much as they usually have built up for the spring season.



K has tons of hoses.  The hoses have been there since November and as of yesterday they were not. If they were going to use them it wouldn't be anywhere except superstar.....don't get me wrong, there is enough snow to make mid may....just not as much as they have been blowing last few years.  Can't really blame them they certainly made lemonade out of the lemons we were throw this year.


----------



## slatham (Mar 2, 2021)

Catamount is blowing today


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2021)

Mohawk in CT has em lit up. https://www.mohawkmtn.com/the-mountain/webcam/


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2021)

WoodCore said:


> Mohawk in CT has em lit up. https://www.mohawkmtn.com/the-mountain/webcam/


No sign of the crew at Southington getting ready to fire up tonight when I was there for my kids Highschool race..

Granted with 2 to 3 feet of base, if not more in places, all over their terrain, not really sure they need to make more snow currently.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 2, 2021)

Montage in PA


----------



## noworriesvt (Mar 2, 2021)

from this afternoon’s report...

Not to be outdone, Killington snowmakers know a thing or two about soft snow as well. After a short break, they’ll be back on the job Friday afternoon for a round of resurfacing and base building for the long spring ahead. We’ll keep you posted on their whereabouts as the weekend draws near.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 2, 2021)

noworriesvt said:


> from this afternoon’s report...
> 
> Not to be outdone, Killington snowmakers know a thing or two about soft snow as well. After a short break, they’ll be back on the job Friday afternoon for a round of resurfacing and base building for the long spring ahead. We’ll keep you posted on their whereabouts as the weekend draws near.


The beast of the East!


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 3, 2021)

machski said:


> I'm at work and not up, but told Sunday River had the snowflake factory charging the system for when winds died down early today only to have the entire area blackout.  If they really were charging the system, now they get to scramble to try and drain the water lines before they burst pipes.  Sure did seem like they were prepping for one more round a week ago, when they dug out the hoses on White Heat and reset guns.  They already emailed passholders that next years passes drop late this week.


A friend is up at Sunday River for the week and said they have no power.  She slept with her coat on last night and is leaving early.  Serious suckage.


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 3, 2021)

noworriesvt said:


> from this afternoon’s report...
> 
> Not to be outdone, Killington snowmakers know a thing or two about soft snow as well. After a short break, they’ll be back on the job Friday afternoon for a round of resurfacing and base building for the long spring ahead. We’ll keep you posted on their whereabouts as the weekend draws near.


Beat me to it.  Plenty of snow on the ground at Killington, but not as much as normal on Superstar.  It doesn't sound like they will blow more there if they moved the hoses out as Skiur said.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 3, 2021)

I agree it seems unlikely though, but who knows...  Its just a quick snowmobile ride along the gun line to redeploy hoses if they decided to change their mind.   

Im sort of curious why they would wait until the weekend.  Is it in fact too cold at night to blow?   Is electric cheaper on the weekend?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 3, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I agree it seems unlikely though, but who knows...  Its just a quick snowmobile ride along the gun line to redeploy hoses if they decided to change their mind.
> 
> Im sort of curious why they would wait until the weekend.  Is it in fact too cold at night to blow?   Is electric cheaper on the weekend?



Many mountains do get charged different rates at different times, but I don't know K's situation specifically.


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I agree it seems unlikely though, but who knows...  Its just a quick snowmobile ride along the gun line to redeploy hoses if they decided to change their mind.
> 
> Im sort of curious why they would wait until the weekend.  Is it in fact too cold at night to blow?   Is electric cheaper on the weekend?


I know at this point in the season, SR often redeploys their full time snowmakers to other work assignments on hill, often assisting lift ops since Visa holders in normal years start leaving in early March.  So in their case, that may restrict when they are best able to make snow late season unless an absolute weather disaster wipes out snowpack.  Today was forecast to warm up, but this weekend promises a bgger stretch of cold, even if not quite as deep.  And if you are going to $pend this time of year, I think you want fresh coverage on the weekend days if at all possible to promote to your largest group of customers.


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2021)

SR is slowly getting power back, but Barker Basin is still out and that likely takes the snow factory offline too.  Many condo complexes have come back but I know Cascade and Sunrise are still down.  Tons of trees down all over the place, woods could become very deadly when snow softens on new stuff falls.  Folks need to realize what was an open line before may very well not be now and not go charging in for that first run.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 3, 2021)

Sunday River plans to fire back up Friday and as I mentioned on K-Zone a few days ago (and as the Snow Report now says) Killington also plans to fire back up. Jimmy I replied to your question on K-Zone but it is exactly as Machski described: Because it's going to get into the 30's today. When you run this late, you don't run in marginal. Tomorrow through Sunday night are single digits with good days so it will be a more efficient run, plus better conditions for the weekend.


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Sunday River plans to fire back up Friday and as I mentioned on K-Zone a few days ago (and as the Snow Report now says) Killington also plans to fire back up. Jimmy I replied to your question on K-Zone but it is exactly as Machski described: Because it's going to get into the 30's today. When you run this late, you don't run in marginal. Tomorrow through Sunday night are single digits with good days so it will be a more efficient run, plus better conditions for the weekend.


Sunday River isn't waiting til Friday, just announced on Mountain Report guns come back online tonight on Amex, Ecstacy, Cascades and Tourist Trap.  NEP's dropped today, so not surprised the guns light up too.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 3, 2021)

White Heat and Right Stuff before the weekend as well.


----------



## urungus (Mar 4, 2021)

eatskisleep said:


> noworriesvt said:
> 
> 
> > from this afternoon’s report...
> ...



Berkshire East, a.k.a. The “B’East” is also blowing snow this week


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 5, 2021)

Plattekill blowing some .


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 5, 2021)

Roundtop and Liberty in southcentral PA at it again.  This is really unprecedented to have made snow twice in March even when they were privately owned.  At least in the last 21 years that I have lived here...

Is this an indication that the financials at these mountains are in "good" shape?  Really hard to say as F&B was definitely down way down and lessons were probably in half   

Both have had reservations opened until 3/21 which is a week longer than the reservation system has shown all season.  Also that is about the weekend that Roundtop always makes it to.  twice in the last 20 years has a one of these resorts stayed open until the end of March.  I know this because 3/31 is my birthday and I've skied on my birthday both times.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm guessing that some of these smaller areas would like to make it to "late March" for advertising purposes.  The 2nd half of next week as of now sure looks like were going to get the first REAL warm air over most of ski country since the Christmas Day monsoon timeframe, If areas that fight for late March had held back on snowmaking in January since mother nature really started helping out most everyone around MLK weekend, then the reality for some,, with the forecast starting mid next week, that this weekend could very well be it for many places, and I'm sure they'd like to get to "mid March"....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 5, 2021)

yeah we have 4 days in the 60s down here with 3/1  forecast for a high of 67 and a low of 55.  that's going to do some melting.   Then it goes back to seasonal.  I've been told the base is still deep. 

I'll check it out this weekend from the parking lot while tailgating  

hopefully Jack Frost can make it to the last weekend of March as planned.  That is after my 2nd follow up and I should hopefully be cleared for activity.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 5, 2021)

Sugarbush= NFW


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 5, 2021)

Cataloochie is blowing this morning.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 5, 2021)

Speaking for the local hills here, there is definitely still demand for them to be open and I think there will be right up until they close for the year.

Bear Creek and Spring Mountain are sold out again this weekend despite 60 degree highs last week.  Spring Mountain is still blowing snow - this is the 400ft hill with 50 year old lifts that was bought out by Buckmans ski shop when they went under a bit back - they were not known to be crowded in years past but have been packed this year.

People are looking for things to do and places to spend money


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 5, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Roundtop and Liberty in southcentral PA at it again.  This is really unprecedented to have made snow twice in March even when they were privately owned.  At least in the last 21 years that I have lived here...
> 
> Is this an indication that the financials at these mountains are in "good" shape?  Really hard to say as F&B was definitely down way down and lessons were probably in half
> 
> Both have had reservations opened until 3/21 which is a week longer than the reservation system has shown all season.  Also that is about the weekend that Roundtop always makes it to.  twice in the last 20 years has a one of these resorts stayed open until the end of March.  I know this because 3/31 is my birthday and I've skied on my birthday both times.



Not so much an indicator of financial shape but a lot of uncertainly in March and after a slow start to season, places need to finish up strong / make it as long as people are still coming and snow lasts.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 5, 2021)

We were fortunate down here at Roundtop.  They pretty much got everything but 1 slope open by new years.  They have a rather powerful snowmaking system for the size of the hill and they use it well.    Its just nice to see them committing to go as long as possible.  We all thought Vail would shut it down on the 15th as initially planned.


----------



## skiur (Mar 5, 2021)

Killington did blow snow today.  They made snow on lower bunny.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 5, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Roundtop and Liberty in southcentral PA at it again.  This is really unprecedented to have made snow twice in March even when they were privately owned.  At least in the last 21 years that I have lived here...
> 
> Is this an indication that the financials at these mountains are in "good" shape?  Really hard to say as F&B was definitely down way down and lessons were probably in half


Those places were goldmines when Peak bought them, could still be doing pretty well.  Shocking that Vail would ok this though.  Any snowmaking going on at any of the Flagship east cost resorts?


----------



## shadyjay (Mar 5, 2021)

Powder Ridge (CT) fired up last night.  

I passed by some sort of park/country club today in Mass (between 128 and Framingham) and they had several fan guns going.  It wasn't a hill at all, could be a XC event this weekend.  I was on the wrong side of the train to get a shot of it, but there were definitely several guns fired up ~1pm.  There was quite the chill to the air, espec with the wind.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 5, 2021)

bummed that bell does not seem to be blowing.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 5, 2021)

shadyjay said:


> Powder Ridge (CT) fired up last night.
> 
> I passed by some sort of park/country club today in Mass (between 128 and Framingham) and they had several fan guns going.  It wasn't a hill at all, could be a XC event this weekend.  I was on the wrong side of the train to get a shot of it, but there were definitely several guns fired up ~1pm.  There was quite the chill to the air, espec with the wind.


Weston Ski Track. Cross country.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Mar 5, 2021)

Waterville had the guns running on Green Peak today.


----------



## 180 (Mar 5, 2021)

OL tomorrow, get ready!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2021)

Only lights on the main face of Mount Snow tonight (and the fan guns that they typically run in March have lights on them) are from the group of 5 cats they have lapping the mountain to lay some corduroy down...


----------



## urungus (Mar 6, 2021)

Today Berkshire East was blowing snow all over the place:  in the base area, Upper and Lower Flying Cloud, Lower Competition, Outback, Exhibition, Big Chief


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 6, 2021)

Killington is blowing on Outer Limits today.


----------



## skiur (Mar 6, 2021)

keyser soze said:


> Killington is blowing on Outer Limits today.



Also on lower skyelark and they are gonna light up bittersweet tonight.  Wish they would have put that snow they put on OL on ovation instead.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 6, 2021)

And Skye Lark since yesterday.


----------



## Pez (Mar 6, 2021)

urungus said:


> Today Berkshire East was blowing snow all over the place:  in the base area, Upper and Lower Flying Cloud, Lower Competition, Outback, Exhibition, Big Chief



saw that on the webcams.  

i know where my season pass money is going next year


----------



## ss20 (Mar 7, 2021)

For anyone who remembers skiing Big Birch/Birch Hill/Thunder Ridge, as I'm sure a few people on this board from the nyc region skied it at some point in their lives...the snow is a deep as I've ever seen it.  7 years of continuous investment in snowmaking is yielding dividends.  The snow is 3-5' deep by my estimates, some places substantially deeper.  At the bottom it's literally 6-8' deep...chairs enter the lift terminal and people ski ABOVE the tops of the chairs because the snow is so deep.  None of us have seen anything like it, it's just wild.  I've been told they only made April once but I can definitely see it happening this season if the weather cooperates.  If you've skied here before you know that's absolutely incredible.  We're a few hundred feet above sea level and face about as West as you can get.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2021)

ss20 said:


> For anyone who remembers skiing Big Birch/Birch Hill/Thunder Ridge, as I'm sure a few people on this board from the nyc region skied it at some point in their lives...the snow is a deep as I've ever seen it.  7 years of continuous investment in snowmaking is yielding dividends.  The snow is 3-5' deep by my estimates, some places substantially deeper.  At the bottom it's literally 6-8' deep...chairs enter the lift terminal and people ski ABOVE the tops of the chairs because the snow is so deep.  None of us have seen anything like it, it's just wild.  I've been told they only made April once but I can definitely see it happening this season if the weather cooperates.  If you've skied here before you know that's absolutely incredible.  We're a few hundred feet above sea level and face about as West as you can get.


That's awesome!


----------



## 180 (Mar 7, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> That's awesome


See what happens this week.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 7, 2021)

180 said:


> See what happens this week.



Yep.  I am tentatively optimistic, however.  It could be much worse.  4 days of temps in the 50s and 60s is bad but 36 hours of rain/fog is worse.  The critical thing this time of year is letting the snow freeze/set at night...that should start happening again by the weekend as seasonable temps return.  Once you start grooming warm it goes quickkkkk.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 8, 2021)

Heard it from Mgmnt over lunch, Both Tash & Cat are done for the year.
    "We hope  to make it till April, but it all depends on weather"


----------



## thebigo (Mar 8, 2021)

2Planker said:


> Heard it from Mgmnt over lunch, Both Tash & Cat are done for the year.
> "We hope  to make it till April, but it all depends on weather"



Given the current base, this may be the one year avenger lasts longer than lynx.


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 8, 2021)

ss20 said:


> For anyone who remembers skiing Big Birch/Birch Hill/Thunder Ridge, as I'm sure a few people on this board from the nyc region skied it at some point in their lives...the snow is a deep as I've ever seen it.  7 years of continuous investment in snowmaking is yielding dividends.  The snow is 3-5' deep by my estimates, some places substantially deeper.  At the bottom it's literally 6-8' deep...chairs enter the lift terminal and people ski ABOVE the tops of the chairs because the snow is so deep.  None of us have seen anything like it, it's just wild.  I've been told they only made April once but I can definitely see it happening this season if the weather cooperates.  If you've skied here before you know that's absolutely incredible.  We're a few hundred feet above sea level and face about as West as you can get.


Did a night session there this year after the big snow storm. Fun little place but after an hour or two you've seen everything. There's plenty of space to cut some cool tree runs and make it more interesting but I'm probably not their target audience anyway. Definitely a lot of families with kids and after school racing program going on.


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2021)

Sunday River planning to make more snow this weekend after the warm spell.


----------



## Sotto (Mar 10, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> Did a night session there this year after the big snow storm. Fun little place but after an hour or two you've seen everything. There's plenty of space to cut some cool tree runs and make it more interesting but I'm probably not their target audience anyway. Definitely a lot of families with kids and after school racing program going on.


We do thin the woods in spots, just have to know where to go. Off the double mostly, with a one spot off the triple.


----------



## Sotto (Mar 10, 2021)

180 said:


> See what happens this week.


We haven't packed up the guns yet, low of 17° on Sunday. We'll be ready if needed.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Dickc (Mar 11, 2021)

Denver could get one of its biggest snowstorms since 1885 

Wish that was New England!!!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 11, 2021)

Sotto said:


> We haven't packed up the guns yet, low of 17° on Sunday. We'll be ready if needed.



Definitely will need it after the refreeze


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 12, 2021)

Killington restarting snowmaking tonight.


----------



## FBGM (Mar 12, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Killington restarting snowmaking tonight.


Can’t tell if just lighting money on fire or if this is them expecting steady business late season. So many people, everyone still outdoors and about it, steady business. Good winter on the east overall.

Get rid of some of these Covid restrictions soon and get those umbrella bars open and poppin’.

Or they just have budget still in snowmaking and spend it or loose it. That might be more the idea.


----------



## skiur (Mar 13, 2021)

K still blowing, hitting bunny buster and upper east fall tonight after hitting OL and great bear last night.  Looks like their plan is to not blow as much on supe this year, but keep other pods open later than normal to keep things spread out.


----------



## urungus (Mar 13, 2021)

Berkshire East posted on Facebook today at noon that they are not done making snow:

We are happy to announce that we will be and have been, aggressively making snow at Catamount and Berkshire East this week. This quick trip to the ski area plastic surgeon will buy us a few additional, meaningful weeks on top of our already excellent base. We are excited to give these additional weeks to you because we don't want this unique, amazing season to end early.


----------



## skibum636 (Mar 14, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Greek is


Greek is..... trying to sell passes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2021)

Black Mountain of Maine has guns on tonight.  That surprised me to see


----------



## skef (Mar 14, 2021)

K North Ridge, right now.


----------



## machski (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunday River hit White Heat overnight (more of a top coat than base build) and Right Stuff but they kept the guns going all day over there.  Continuing the make on RS tonight and hitting Risky Business again as well.  Plan is thru the 24th of April right now and based on ticketing calendar, looks like every day til then.  A bit odd to end it on a Saturday, wonder if the snow holds they will add Sunday for the skimania "free day" (as of now, 4/24 shows as a $49 day ticket).  Wonder if they will add Ecstacy/Sunday Punch tomorrow in the bitter cold.  They had hoses connected on Punch today.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 14, 2021)

machski said:


> Sunday River hit White Heat overnight (more of a top coat than base build) and Right Stuff but they kept the guns going all day over there.  Continuing the make on RS tonight and hitting Risky Business again as well.  Plan is thru the 24th of April right now and based on ticketing calendar, looks like every day til then.  A bit odd to end it on a Saturday, wonder if the snow holds they will add Sunday for the skimania "free day" (as of now, 4/24 shows as a $49 day ticket).  Wonder if they will add Ecstacy/Sunday Punch tomorrow in the bitter cold.  They had hoses connected on Punch today.


I saw somewhere April 26. Maybe SkiMaynia on Monday to keep the crowds down?


----------



## RichT (Mar 15, 2021)

Hunter+Vail is trying there hardest NOT to please anybody or make any money this year! The "snowmaking capitol of the world" has been cancelled!


----------



## kendo (Mar 15, 2021)

RichT said:


> Hunter+Vail is trying there hardest NOT to please anybody or make any money this year! The "snowmaking capitol of the world" has been cancelled!



Katz preserving 'liquid' assets. 

_"While the company’s business has declined, the company still has plenty of liquid assets, including $1.4 billion in cash on hand. Katz attributed the company’s financial position to both guest loyalty and a “thoughtful, disciplined approach to expenses.”_


----------



## kendo (Mar 15, 2021)

meanwhile, Camelback is making snow for the next few days. 









						Ski Conditions in the Poconos Mountains | Camelback Resort
					

View ski conditions in the Poconos Mountains for the winter 2021/2022 season. Gear up for winter now and plan your trip. Triple Tickets and Season Passes are on sale.




					www.camelbackresort.com


----------



## machski (Mar 15, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> I saw somewhere April 26. Maybe SkiMaynia on Monday to keep the crowds down?


They actual have it posted on the events calendar that 4/24 (a Saturday) will be the final day.  No mention of free tickets, maybe a Covid thing.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 15, 2021)

Camelback is often the last place to close in PA.  Glad to see they are still blowing snow.


----------



## PAabe (Mar 15, 2021)

Montage blowing snow again https://www.montagemountainresorts.com/trails/#trailconditions
They are "continuing to make snow as long as temperatures allow" and "have sights set on April"
If Montage of all places can justify blowing snow still, Hunter certainly can


----------



## otisshirley (Mar 15, 2021)

Berkshire East was blowing snow this morning, mainly at the base. There are still whales all over the mountain. They sent out an email a few days ago about staying open later than usual.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 15, 2021)

What in god's names are those pods?


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 15, 2021)

machski said:


> Sunday River hit White Heat overnight (more of a top coat than base build) and Right Stuff but they kept the guns going all day over there.  Continuing the make on RS tonight and hitting Risky Business again as well.  Plan is thru the 24th of April right now and based on ticketing calendar, looks like every day til then.  A bit odd to end it on a Saturday, wonder if the snow holds they will add Sunday for the skimania "free day" (as of now, 4/24 shows as a $49 day ticket).  Wonder if they will add Ecstacy/Sunday Punch tomorrow in the bitter cold.  They had hoses connected on Punch today.


Right Stuff, Ecstacy and Punch next. Then a break. Maybe until November? hah


----------



## skef (Mar 15, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> What in god's names are those pods?


Those are cabanas you can rent for the day or for the season.


----------



## skiur (Mar 15, 2021)

skef said:


> Those are cabanas you can rent for the day or for the season.



They look like ice fishing huts!  Are they heated?


----------



## skef (Mar 15, 2021)

skiur said:


> They look like ice fishing huts!  Are they heated?


I overheard someone renting one for the day. They give you a portable propane heater. If you run out of gas, refills are $5 a pop. Built-in bench and table. Looked pretty barebones otherwise.


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2021)

skiur said:


> They look like ice fishing huts!  Are they heated?


They look incredibly temporary... I'm guessing they'll reuse the lumber in the bike park when the pandemic is over. Or they'll have a massive bonfire lol.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 15, 2021)

Zand said:


> They look incredibly temporary... I'm guessing they'll reuse the lumber in the bike park when the pandemic is over. Or they'll have a massive bonfire lol.



It's incredible what the industry has spent on Covid...partitions, plexiglass, signage...all temporary (hopefully). 

I REALLY want some of these signs to be auctioned off or sold at the end of the season.  I'd happily spend some $$$ on a plastic covid sign you'd see posted around the resort or liftlines.  IMO, a cool, unique, and one-of-a-kind memento to a season that was unlike any other.


----------



## kendo (Mar 15, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Camelback is often the last place to close in PA.  Glad to see they are still blowing snow.




. . . and maybe tweaking JF/BB, RndTop, Hunter/Vail with today's 'EPIC' conditions headline?!?    I may head up for some midweek Cliffhanger laps.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 15, 2021)

thinking of maybe hitting the BEast on Thursday.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2021)

Plattekill is making snow now too...


----------



## skiur (Mar 15, 2021)

Seems like everyone except for ikon and epic mountains made snow during this cold snap.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2021)

skiur said:


> Seems like everyone except for ikon and epic mountains made snow during this cold snap.



Did the ORDA mountains in NY make anything? I don't recall seeing anything from them but could have missed it.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 15, 2021)

Wachuset made a bit last night on the upper mountain.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 15, 2021)

Nobody in NH made any that I know.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 15, 2021)

Blues blowin









						Live cam | Trails, slopes, & attractions | Blue Mountain Resort
					

We are having mountains of fun! Get a live sneak peek of all the outdoor adventures at Blue Mountain Resort with our live cam. Tune in!




					www.skibluemt.com


----------



## Mum skier (Mar 15, 2021)

skiur said:


> Seems like everyone except for ikon and epic mountains made snow during this cold snap.


Yes I don’t think any Epic resorts have. Such a shame.
A couple years ago I rode the lift at Sunapee with someone who claimed to be a local. They said there was a snowmaking cap for any year and that year Sunapee has already reached it.  
If true I don’t know if the “annual cap” was based on financial reasons or environmental reasons. Anyone else heard that.


----------



## Sotto (Mar 15, 2021)

Still going at Thunder Ridge. Looks to be the last time this season.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 16, 2021)

Roundtop made snow in March twice. they've never done that in the last 20 years.  So maybe the big boys didn't blow snow, but some of the smaller Epic places did.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 16, 2021)

ss20 said:


> It's incredible what the industry has spent on Covid...partitions, plexiglass, signage...all temporary (hopefully).
> 
> I REALLY want some of these signs to be auctioned off or sold at the end of the season.  I'd happily spend some $$$ on a plastic covid sign you'd see posted around the resort or liftlines.  IMO, a cool, unique, and one-of-a-kind memento to a season that was unlike any other.



Not sure I would want the reminder!  What would you do with that?


----------



## urungus (Mar 16, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Not sure I would want the reminder!  What would you do with that?



Put it on the wall amongst other ski posters and trail maps.


----------



## slatham (Mar 16, 2021)

Regarding "caps", all areas have a snowmaking budget going into the season. I am sure some will go beyond that if the situation warrants but other will stop once budget is used. You could view that as a cap.


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 16, 2021)

ss20 said:


> It's incredible what the industry has spent on Covid...partitions, plexiglass, signage...all temporary (hopefully).
> 
> I REALLY want some of these signs to be auctioned off or sold at the end of the season.  I'd happily spend some $$$ on a plastic covid sign you'd see posted around the resort or liftlines.  IMO, a cool, unique, and one-of-a-kind memento to a season that was unlike any other.


Yeah that would be a cool thing for your man cave or if you have a tuning area in the garage.  Killington was making snow on OL and a few other trails this past weekend.  Bear is supposed to stay open longer than normal this season.


----------



## skiur (Mar 16, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Roundtop made snow in March twice. they've never done that in the last 20 years.  So maybe the big boys didn't blow snow, but some of the smaller Epic places did.


They made snow during this latest cold snap that started last Friday?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Camelback is often the last place to close in PA.  Glad to see they are still blowing snow.


Never skied Camelback till a couple springs ago, I think they closed 100% open, pretty impressive.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 16, 2021)

skiur said:


> They made snow during this latest cold snap that started last Friday?


No it was 55 degrees all weekend here.

The first week of March it was cold enough to make snow.  Historically they never make snow in March even under private ownership


----------



## kendo (Mar 17, 2021)

Elk Mtn reported to be making snow and in great shape.  

WNEP Scranton/Wilkes-Barre: Snowmaking extends season at local ski resorts.








						Snowmaking extends season at local ski resorts
					

Newswatch 16's Courtney Harrison found skiers at Elk Mountain on Tuesday, riding on freshly manmade snow.




					www.wnep.com


----------



## machski (Mar 19, 2021)

Sunday River made more snow again last night on Sunday Punch, Right Stuff and Lower Lazy River.  Weather forecast is pushing them to next week, close to 60 and wet the second half.


----------



## skiur (Mar 19, 2021)

K planning to blow snow again tonight, haven't said where yet.  Still nothing from epic and ikon!


----------



## tumbler (Mar 19, 2021)

With the sun and temps coming up this week it would be a waste


----------



## skiur (Mar 19, 2021)

tumbler said:


> With the sun and temps coming up this week it would be a waste


Why is that?


----------



## machski (Mar 19, 2021)

tumbler said:


> With the sun and temps coming up this week it would be a waste


That is why they will do it, try to add some extra base to ride out the warm spell on terrain you want to run long on.  May not get another window.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 19, 2021)

tumbler said:


> With the sun and temps coming up this week it would be a waste



That is the point of snowmaking ultimately.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 19, 2021)

Killington making snow on Superstar, so much for no hoses indicating they were done there (told folks they weren't).

Also Ovation, Bunny Buster and Outer Limits (as it gets colder).


----------



## ss20 (Mar 19, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Killington making snow on Superstar, so much for no hoses indicating they were done there (told folks they weren't).
> 
> Also Ovation, Bunny Buster and Outer Limits (as it gets colder).



They essentially lost the first 4-5 weeks of there traditional snowmaking season due to the tropical fall so it's good to see them push an extra couple weeks on the backside...and not just Superstar, Bittersweet, and Skyelark either... really impressive!


----------



## skiur (Mar 19, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Killington making snow on Superstar, so much for no hoses indicating they were done there (told folks they weren't).
> 
> Also Ovation, Bunny Buster and Outer Limits (as it gets colder).



Hoses still gone on superstar, they are only making snow on the headwall, nothing below launch pad.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 20, 2021)

skiur said:


> Hoses still gone on superstar, they are only making snow on the headwall, nothing below launch pad.


Correct, but last I checked those K3000s still need hoses . My point was lack of hoses can be, but is not always indicative of future plans.


----------



## skiur (Mar 20, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> Correct, but last I checked those K3000s still need hoses . My point was lack of hoses can be, but is not always indicative of future plans.


They put 10 hoses back on the headwall, not hundreds along the whole trail.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 20, 2021)

Neat.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 31, 2021)

Sugarloaf says they're going to fire up the system over this upcoming weekend. Seems pretty late for them. Must need more to reach the 150 day season guarantee.


----------



## machski (Mar 31, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> Sugarloaf says they're going to fire up the system over this upcoming weekend. Seems pretty late for them. Must need more to reach the 150 day season guarantee.


They made snow Monday night this week too.  They probably should have made when Sunday River did mid month as those cold shots were longer and deeper.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> Sugarloaf says they're going to fire up the system over this upcoming weekend. Seems pretty late for them. Must need more to reach the 150 day season guarantee.



Didn't know they had a 150 day guarantee.

They made snow around this time the last time we held the AZ Summit in the spring.  2012ish?  They had to to open the five or so TTB routes they had.   That was worse than this spring. I look back and call it the nuclear March.  Most places were done by 4/1 that year.  Boyne had to relocate their British tour business in April that year from Sunday River to Sugarloaf.


----------



## machski (Apr 1, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't know they had a 150 day guarantee.
> 
> They made snow around this time the last time we held the AZ Summit in the spring.  2012ish?  They had to to open the five or so TTB routes they had.   That was worse than this spring. I look back and call it the nuclear March.  Most places were done by 4/1 that year.  Boyne had to relocate their British tour business in April that year from Sunday River to Sugarloaf.


No, they did not have to relocate from SR to SL.  Sunday River made snow right into April that year to provide for the British groups when the cold return post meltdown.  I believe those groups altered their plans and bypassed Killington that year and just skied in Maine.

April Snowmaking set to return to the River tonight and tomorrow night again.  Not surprised lower punch is on the list but Right Stuff is surprising, that looked super deep this past Saturday.  Too bad it's a work week and I miss it.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 1, 2021)

Sugarbush is blowing on Middle Earth so they can re-open this weekend!!


----------



## machski (Apr 1, 2021)

tumbler said:


> Sugarbush is blowing on Middle Earth so they can re-open this weekend!!


You mean mother nature is


----------



## skiur (Apr 1, 2021)

machski said:


> No, they did not have to relocate from SR to SL.  Sunday River made snow right into April that year to provide for the British groups when the cold return post meltdown.  I believe those groups altered their plans and bypassed Killington that year and just skied in Maine.
> 
> April Snowmaking set to return to the River tonight and tomorrow night again.  Not surprised lower punch is on the list but Right Stuff is surprising, that looked super deep this past Saturday.  Too bad it's a work week and I miss it.



Yeah, that was the depressing nyburg era a K and They made no attempt to make it past easter.  SL and SR reaped the benefits of the Brits not being able to go to K.


----------



## skef (Apr 1, 2021)

SR still at it...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377635038175637518


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 1, 2021)

Intense... Can't say they haven't put the best product they could down this year that's for sure.


----------

